# red cherry shrimp going crazy..



## kevin9xo (Feb 8, 2013)

Alright I'm gonna be honest and say that i neglected this tank.. I haven't cleaned this tank in ages, but somehow my plants and red cherry shrimp have been thriving.. 

I'm pretty sure my water conditions are terrible so yes that is my water condition :icon_surp

My red cherry shrimps have been circling around my tank (10g) for 2 hours now. Theres about 20-30 just circling around swimming like crazy. I see 2 bright red cherry shrimp on my plants just sitting there. 

Is this just "dancing" or are they all going to die in a few seconds lol


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

Can't really tell you anything without you posting your parameters. Anything at this point would be a guess. Could be some female just molted and the males are looking for her, or could be toxic water and they are looking for an escape. As far as neglecting the tank, with plants absorbing the nitrates the water may be fine, depending on other levels of minerals the shrimp need.


----------



## AnionAndCation (Nov 6, 2013)

One thing for sure, if you see a large amount of shrimps frantically running around, it's either something very good happening (mating) or something very bad happening (water issues, bugs, etc.)


----------



## natefol (Dec 7, 2013)

*swimming shrimp*

yes i agree with anion


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

kevin9xo said:


> Alright I'm gonna be honest and say that i neglected this tank.. I haven't cleaned this tank in ages, but somehow my plants and red cherry shrimp have been thriving..
> 
> I'm pretty sure my water conditions are terrible so yes that is my water condition :icon_surp
> 
> ...


Why not do a water change .


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I too would suggest water change but considering the tank has been neglected,,I might try small water change each day for a few day's and work up to large waterchange lest sudden change in chemistry put the shrimp off.
Yes,,tank's can run for a while with no maint until....


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

I would think the first thing to do is find out your water parameters. If you are not able to do that today I would start doing small water changes.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

there could be a trend of molting which is triggering the release of pheromones


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Shrimps are crazy about a fresh molt. 

I just recently switched out a bunch of shrimp between two tanks to set up conditions for a breeding program (playing with "wild" type cherries) and all the changes seem to have triggered a group molt of all four remaining big mommas in the tank over the past few days. Four days now, non-stop hyper males.


----------



## kevin9xo (Feb 8, 2013)

i don't think my water is a problem because I've neglected this tank for a long time as i said and i only had about 8 RCS. They multiplied to about 30, but this is the first time I've seen this.

i have a lot of plants.. I have plants growing out of the water because they get so big and java ferns that are twice the size they were when i got them


----------



## j03x (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm new to shrimping and my female RCS are doing the same, they're swimming around like crazy for a good 30mins now. I know they're female because these are the ones who were berried about two months ago. I'm worried that they might be dying or something.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

First step is to check your water parameters. Any changes to the tank recently? Any changes to environment? (outside of the tank)


----------

